# se taper une meuf



## L'insoumis

Sorry if this is an inappropriate question but I was wondering if someone might clarify the meaning of this expression (se taper). Does it mean to "make out with a girl/ get with a girl" or "to have intercourse with", or something else ? by the way does the saying always have to be in the reflexive form?

thanks!


----------



## Cath.S.

It means _to have intercourse with_ and is vulgar.


----------



## ChiMike

http://www.languefrancaise.net/glossaire/detail.php?id=5476
 
*taper (se) taper *
_faire (se) ; faire (se), consommer ; consommer, se farcir, faire (avec difficulté) ; faire (une corvée), supporter ; faire (corvée) ; consommer (sexuel) ; subir qqchose, vivre qqchose ; boire_ 
Hier soir au Novotel il s'est tapé une fille


----------



## Troupian

As regards what you call the "reflexive form", yes; otherwise the expression will have a different meaning.
Compare: _*il tape sa mère*_ (he beats his mother) with *il se tape* la mère (he is shagging his mother) - not quite the same thing.


----------



## walkyrie

"se taper une meuf" is vulgar, as egueule said, but it's quite commonly used among teenagers (boys). I would say an equivalent is "to get laid" (although this works for boys and girls).


----------



## L'insoumis

thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## pieanne

On peut très bien "se taper un mec" aussi!  


walkyrie said:


> "se taper une meuf" is vulgar, as egueule said, but it's quite commonly used among teenagers (boys). I would say an equivalent is "to get laid" (although this works for boys and girls).


 
​


----------



## Cath.S.

walkyrie said:


> "se taper une meuf" is vulgar, as egueule said, but it's quite commonly used among teenagers (boys). I would say an equivalent is "to get laid" (although this works for boys and girls).


Tout à fait courant en effet ; je ne sais pas si je suis d'accord avec ta traduction, cependant :_ to get laid_ n'a pas ce côté consommatoire et réificateur de l'autre.

Également d'accord avec Pieanne, on peut aussi _se taper des mecs_ (expression tout aussi vulgaire, et tout aussi répandue).


----------



## verbivore

Je dois me taper une meuf...I gotta get (me) some (pussy)/I need me some poontang/I gotta "hook up".

Je peux bien me taper ça ! (Damn! She's tight!) I could definitely hit that/get on that!


----------



## hoshiko

Troupian said:


> As regards what you call the "reflexive form", yes; otherwise the expression will have a different meaning.
> Compare: _*il tape sa mère*_ (he beats his mother) with *il se tape* la mère (he is shagging his mother) - not quite the same thing.



I must add that "il tape sa mère" can mean he takes money from his mother, whether stealing from her or telling her "gimme money", at least never in a nice and/or polite way.


----------



## vta513

Si on cherchais des expressions anglaises (ou américaines dans mon cas) qui ont ce coté "consommatoire et réificateur" je dirais:

- I banged her   (different from: I banged on the door)
- I nailed her     (different from: I nailed it onto the door)
- I screwed him (different from: I screwed it into the wall)
- I hit it            (but don't say "I hit her/him")   



egueule said:


> Tout à fait courant en effet ; je ne sais pas si je suis d'accord avec ta traduction, cependant :_ to get laid_ n'a pas ce côté consommatoire et réificateur de l'autre.
> 
> Également d'accord avec Pieanne, on peut aussi _se taper des mecs_ (expression tout aussi vulgaire, et tout aussi répandue).


----------



## zelda_alizeera

So, the expression "I'd tap that" derived from the french word "tape" ?? Or is it the other way around ??   Why hasn't anyone mention it before in this thread? When I first saw that word in this context, "mon keum (mec) se tape une autre femme" I immediately related it to the english version: tap (wich means banged, laid, screwed etc..) without having to use a translator.... So yeah, its kinda strange to see that no one has made that connection.. I mean.. maybe we (americans) did borrow that word from the french.... just liked we borrowed encore, resumée, parfais, nouveau-rîche, fiancée, etc...


----------



## max_france

"se taper *une* meuf" ce n'est pas "se taper *des* meufs" : si la meuf en question est toujours la même, ce n'est pas consommatoire, c'est de la fidélité.
Cela veut peut-être simplement dire que la personne a rencontré quelqu'un et qu'elle n'est plus seule au monde.
"Meuf" c'est le verlan de femme : aucune intention réificatrice garantie.
C'est du langage de djeuns (jeûnes) qui ont oublié qu'on pouvait s'exprimer avec un peu plus d'élégance.


----------



## shin chan 14

zelda_alizeera said:


> So, the expression "I'd tap that" derived from the french word "tape" ?? Or is it the other way around ??   Why hasn't anyone mention it before in this thread? When I first saw that word in this context, "mon keum (mec) se tape une autre femme" I immediately related it to the english version: tap (wich means banged, laid, screwed etc..) without having to use a translator.... So yeah, its kinda strange to see that no one has made that connection.. I mean.. maybe we (americans) did borrow that word from the french.... just liked we borrowed encore, resumée, parfais, nouveau-rîche, fiancée, etc...





That's exactly what I thought, when I stumbled upon this thread and it's meaning.

I'd/I would tap that.... se taper. Je me demande si l'on peut dire 'je me taperais ça' vulgaire je sais.


----------



## ID_fX

Et vous en pensez quoi de celle-là?  --> Se taper des meufs: to score with chicks?


----------



## steviesouris

Like the act itself, there are thousands of ways of expressing this.
But, just to clarify, in English "tap" is usually used when a couple of guys see a gorgeous woman. One turns to the other and says, "I'd tap that."
Nobody says, "I tapped Rachel last night!"


----------



## ID_fX

steviesouris said:


> Like the act itself, there are thousands of ways of expressing this.
> But, just to clarify, in English "tap" is usually used when a couple of guys see a gorgeous woman. One turns to the other and says, "I'd tap that."
> Nobody says, "I tapped Rachel last night!"


 


  In French, both are used

"Se taper un meuf" --> Je me la taperais bien ok

But you can say : Je me la suis tapé hier, je me la suis faite !!


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

Can I say, "ces meufs-là, je veux bien m'en taper une"?

Thanks


----------



## Xavier11222

Technically, yes, you can say that.


----------



## Question Kate

Please excuse the language but in Am English a vulgar expression that seems an even more appropriate translation is  "to tap that ass." Usually said amongst young men about a girl they're talking about or one whom they've just seen: "I'd tap that ass." Another boy might reply: "I tapped that ass."

I imagine that is has more to do with the English use of "to tap," as in, "to tap a keg." New Oxford American dictionary defines "to tap": cut a thread in (something) to accept a screw.


----------



## Guerric

"*to shag*" is what came to my mind first when reading the title, but after reading _urbandict_, "*to tap*" seems to fit as well indeed.


----------



## Aristide

Autres exemples avec "se taper" : se taper un gueuleton, un litre de rouge, une corvée, tout le travail, six kilomètres à pied, une angine, un mec...

Se taper une fille ou un mec, c'est une façon cynique de parler, mais ce n'est pas forcément très vulgaire. Il faut voir le contexte.

Mais avec l'expression "se taper une meuf", le contexte est clair: on se trouve chez les jeunes immigrés arabes de la banlieue de Paris. Personne d'autre ne risque de dire ça.


----------



## Guerric

Aristide said:


> Mais avec l'expression "se taper une meuf", le contexte est clair: on se trouve chez les jeunes immigrés arabes de la banlieue de Paris. Personne d'autre ne risque de dire ça.



Mon Dieu, ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... 
Je ne suis pas immigré, j'habite dans un bled de 200 habts, et c'est une expression que je trouve tout à fait courante.


----------



## Aristide

Vous allez raconter aux anglophones que meuf et nana sont interchangeables ?
(ce n'est pas que je dise jamais nana).

Se taper une fille / Se taper une meuf... c'est pareil ?


----------



## Xavier11222

> Mais avec l'expression "se taper une meuf", le contexte est clair: on se  trouve chez les jeunes immigrés arabes de la banlieue de Paris.  Personne d'autre ne risque de dire ça.


????
J'ai cru un instant que mon ordinateur était revenu vingt-cinq ans en arrière, mais même à l'époque ce n'était pas vrai. 


> Se taper une fille / Se taper une meuf... c'est pareil ?


Il n'y a pas de synonymes parfaits. Mais c'est très proche. Selon le contexte (groupe de locuteurs, type d'échange) il peut y avoir des différences - le terme employé peut notamment renforcer la dépersonnalisation comprise dans le reste de la phrase.

_EDIT : Oui à Xiancee, qui le dit bien en plus  . _


----------



## xiancee

Faut il ici rappeler que "meuf" est le verlan pour "femme" et que l'utilisation de cet argot connoté banlieue aurait pu en circonvenir l'emploi de l'expression aux zones péri-urbaines ... Or l'argot est avant tout circulatoire et il est bien de bon ton d'employer des expressions présumées exotiques histoire de s'encanailler le langage. La "banlieue" ou l'argot "djeun" à bien récupéré des termes comme "thune" ou "mon dabe" (respectivement ; l'argent, le père) qui fleurent bon l'argot des années 30.


----------



## Aristide

Il y en a pas mal ici qui jureront que meuf, keum, keuf, beur, feuj font partie du vocabulaire des jeunes gens dans le vent (depuis 25 ans). En fait, comme dit plus haut, c'est du langage de djeunz. Il suffit aux anglophones de lire les fils consacré au sujet sur WordReference pour comprendre d'où vient la discorde. C'est pas linguistique, c'est politique.

_"l'argot "djeun" à récupéré des termes qui fleurent bon l'argot des années 30"_

C'est un peu comme si un Américain écrivait que les textes des rappeurs d'aujourd'hui lui rappellent le style de Damon Runyon.


----------



## xiancee

Aristide said:


> Il y en a pas mal ici qui jureront que meuf, keum, keuf, beur, feuj font partie du vocabulaire des jeunes gens dans le vent (depuis 25 ans). En fait, comme dit plus haut, c'est du langage de djeunz. Il suffit aux anglophones de lire les fils consacré au sujet sur WordReference pour comprendre d'où vient la discorde. C'est pas linguistique, c'est politique.
> 
> _"l'argot "djeun" à récupéré des termes qui fleurent bon l'argot des années 30"_
> 
> C'est un peu comme si un Américain écrivait que les textes des rappeurs d'aujourd'hui lui rappellent le style de Damon Runyon.



Je pensais apporter une précision et non pas un point de discorde .... Et je trouve en effet que les rappeurs américains ne sont pas sans faire penser à Damon Runyon ... Et on pourrait rapp(!)eler aux amateurs de "rap" que le premier manifeste de ce genre de Grand Master Flash  "the message" date déja de 1981 ... plus tout à fait djeun, le Keum!

Quant à la distinction "politique" "linguistique" qui alimenterais cette "discorde" présentée par Aristide, je la  trouve certes intéressante mais que vient elle faire ici? Pour ue histoire de "meuf"?


----------



## Guerric

Aristide said:


> Vous allez raconter aux anglophones que meuf et nana sont interchangeables ?



Les deux ont le même sens mais un registre de langue différent...Est-ce que "keuf" et "poulet" sont interchangeables ? Je ne crois pas, non.
Je n'utilise "meuf" qu'avec des amis d'à peu près mon âge. "nana" est plus passe-partout.



> Se taper une fille / Se taper une meuf... c'est pareil ?


Je trouve que "se taper une fille" sonne vraiment bizarre...Pour moi le seul contexte qui collerait, c'est un homosexuel qui a voulu _expérimenter_...
_Devine quoi ? Hier soir, je me suis tapé une *fille* !
_


----------



## xiancee

Il est vrai que "se taper " et "meuf" semblent faire partie de la même locution.


----------



## temple09

To add to the English/French similarities with this phrase. Taper can also translate into "bang". And (certainly in BE), one could translate "Je me la taperais bien" as "I'd bang her!"


----------



## xiancee

temple09 said:


> To add to the English/French similarities with this phrase. Taper can also translate into "bang". And (certainly in BE), one could translate "Je me la taperais bien" as "I'd bang her!"


As in "wham, bam thank you maaam"?


----------

